
Page builders might not be a good idea - starbist
https://www.silvestar.codes/articles/page-builders-might-not-be-a-good-idea/
======
mimixco
These are certainly good points and valid problems, but "leaving it to a pro"
as the OP suggests doesn't fix them. That pro will likely use WordPress or
Shopify anyway. Until someone makes a CDN that isn't siloed and truly
separates content from presentation, this won't be fixed. Almost no one can
afford to build a complex e-commerce site from scratch and, if they did, it
wouldn't be portable or re-usable, either.

~~~
starbist
I don't see nothing wrong with using WordPress or Shopify, as long as the
content is saved stored as it was designed. Once you introduce the page
builder, your content becomes unusable. At least that's how I see it.

